# apache mag localhost/ordner angabe nicht



## tefla (12. Februar 2003)

d.h.

http://localhost/ordner geht nicht aber
http://localhost/ordner/ geht. ich hab keine ahnung warum. und meine suchanfragen ergaben nix. 


desweiteren hab ich noch das problem, dass wenn eine mysql anfrage sende und diese einen fehler ergibt, dass dann die gesamte execution time genutzt wird und er mir erst dann einen fehler ausgibt. das ist ja sinnlos wenn verbindung nich besteht brauch er keine 30s lang zu versuchen

danke für vorschläge.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2003)

Schau ob der name localhost überhaupt mit
127.0.0.1 in verbindung gebracht wird.
Manche Distributionen verweden den namen:
linux.local

Schau einfach in der Datei
/etc/hosts 
nach.
Da müsste in etwa folgender Eintrag stehen:
127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## tefla (12. Februar 2003)

nein nein du hast mich missverstanden:

localhost geht.

was nicht geht is der index aufruf wenn man in der url nur einen ordner aufruft und kein abschliessenden / macht

localhost/ordner/   <------so komm ich auf die index.html
localhost/ordner    <------und so komm ich nicht drauf

normalerweise müsste der apache dies auch machen und bisher konnte mir da keiner helfen weil alle sagen das macht er standardmässig....hm vielleicht was in der config geändert. aba ich weiss nicht was und wo. 

n stichwort wie das heisst könnte vielleicht auch schon helfen, google is ja allmächtig aba im moment weiss ich nicht wie ich das betitelnn soll und daher findet google auch nix.


----------



## dfd1 (12. Februar 2003)

Wenn du keinen / am Schluss anghängst, meint dass System es sei eine Datei.
Mit dem / werden die Ordner schön getrennt.

also:
localhost/ordner/ ->Rechner: localhost Ordner->ordner
localhost/ordner  ->Rechner: localhost Datei ->ordner

kannst ja mal eine txt Datei mit dem Namen machen und die Endung wegnehmen. Sollte danach angezeigt werden


----------



## tefla (12. Februar 2003)

auf so gut wie jedem server kann man aber dies so angeben und man erhält dann zurück eine index seite aus dem ordner, es sei denn es gibt eine datei diesen namens.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2003)

Jetzt versteh ich dich.
->
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/misc/FAQ.html#set-servername


----------



## tefla (12. Februar 2003)

genau das ist es........dank dir )


----------

